# Brake Dust is getting RIDICULOUS!!!!



## AsianImage (Oct 10, 2004)

OK...so after lurking and rearching about my new baby on this site and others...I guess it is pretty common and known fact that the OEM BMW brakes release dust like there is no tomorrow. I have seen replacement pads and those "Kleen Wheels" thingies...so it should not be a surprise to me...but come on!! AM I EXTRA CURSED?

Washed my car on Sunday afternoon...degreased my stock 17" wheels, hi power soap and rinse at my local ghetto coin op car wash. The RIMS WERE GLEAMING...the car was perfect. I get it home to my condo...covered secured parking. 2 hours later...I leave to meet some friends for dinner. I come out...a little CA Duster to sweep away the dust that settled in the 2 hours and then drove to dinner. I drove...about 25-30 miles to dinner. So roundtrip...around 50 miles. Maybe 60 miles.

I get home and the RIMS ARE FILTHY!!! OMG! I was like..this cannot be that bad! There was a nice distinct layer of brake dust all over the front rims. From PERFECT, not a spec, you can eat off em...60 miles and then filthy. Is this really what I am to expect..until I change my brake pads? THIS SUCKS!


----------



## subterFUSE (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: wheels*

That's just how BMW brakes work. Lots of dust.

It's the trade-off for high-performance.


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

subterFUSE said:


> That's just how BMW brakes work. Lots of dust.
> 
> It's the trade-off for high-performance.


I agree with the former, but not with the latter. Like all other E46's, the level of brake dust used to drive me crazy. You get fed up with cleaning your wheels every day until you accept the reality that it "is what it is", that is, unless you change brake pads.

As to the latter part of your answer, it doesn't seem to be like that for some other German carmakers. I have a Porsche 911, and the level of brake dust is similar to previous Mustang GT's I have owned, which is VERY little. Maybe 10% of the dust my BMW produced. And I think you can argue the 911 would be considered a "high-performance" vehicle.


----------



## samps (May 17, 2004)

I replaced mine with PBR (AXXIS) Deluxe Plus pads. Virtually no dust compared to stock, and brake feel and performance like stock. I can't notice a difference.


----------



## jochet (Oct 22, 2004)

*Brake Dust*



AsianImage said:


> OK...so after lurking and rearching about my new baby on this site and others...I guess it is pretty common and known fact that the OEM BMW brakes release dust like there is no tomorrow. I have seen replacement pads and those "Kleen Wheels" thingies...so it should not be a surprise to me...but come on!! AM I EXTRA CURSED?
> 
> Washed my car on Sunday afternoon...degreased my stock 17" wheels, hi power soap and rinse at my local ghetto coin op car wash. The RIMS WERE GLEAMING...the car was perfect. I get it home to my condo...covered secured parking. 2 hours later...I leave to meet some friends for dinner. I come out...a little CA Duster to sweep away the dust that settled in the 2 hours and then drove to dinner. I drove...about 25-30 miles to dinner. So roundtrip...around 50 miles. Maybe 60 miles.
> 
> I get home and the RIMS ARE FILTHY!!! OMG! I was like..this cannot be that bad! There was a nice distinct layer of brake dust all over the front rims. From PERFECT, not a spec, you can eat off em...60 miles and then filthy. Is this really what I am to expect..until I change my brake pads? THIS SUCKS!


I have no experience with after market brake pads, but I have had 4 Bimmers in 5 years, the brakes on a BMW or the best, if you are so concerned with the brake dust I suggest you use your horn instead of the brake pedal. NOTHING DRIVES LIKE A BMW


----------



## AsianImage (Oct 10, 2004)

jochet said:


> I have no experience with after market brake pads, but I have had 4 Bimmers in 5 years, the brakes on a BMW or the best, if you are so concerned with the brake dust I suggest you use your horn instead of the brake pedal. NOTHING DRIVES LIKE A BMW


living in LA...I am stuck with riding the brakes....I was just venting, because I just cleaned the dang car...only to have 50 some miles kill my rims. Just frustrating. When it comes time for brakes, I will definitley NOT be using OEM brake pads. Thanks for the info all!


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

I think I had 300 miles on my OEMs when I changed them out to Mintax Red Box. Made a huge difference.

Alex


----------



## subterFUSE (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: aftermarket brake pads*

Anyone know what the deal is with getting brake pads other than what the parts dept. at the BMW dealer sells? Will BMW give you crap about voiding the warranty?


----------



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

subterFUSE said:


> Anyone know what the deal is with getting brake pads other than what the parts dept. at the BMW dealer sells? Will BMW give you crap about voiding the warranty?


I had 450 miles on the odometer when I switched to Axxis Deluxe Plus pads - 90-95% LESS dust compared to the OEM pads.

You need to decide what aftermarket pads you want then look for a source. For Axxis pads, go here: http://www.zeckhausen.com . Brake pads and rotors are "wear" items and not covered under the warranty, so there is nothing to void.

Hope this helps....JL


----------



## sky (Aug 22, 2003)

AsianImage said:


> living in LA...I am stuck with riding the brakes....I was just venting, because I just cleaned the dang car...only to have 50 some miles kill my rims. Just frustrating. When it comes time for brakes, I will definitley NOT be using OEM brake pads. Thanks for the info all!


Why wait until it's time for brakes? I have basically brand new OEM brake pads from my
car sitting in the garage. Just purchase the Axxis Deluxe Plus pads and you'll won't
have to deal with the brake dust any longer. I am also stuck in traffic like you most
of the time and the brake dust still isn't very noticeable. It's also a pretty easy DIY...
took about 3 hrs to do it myself.


----------



## bigredexpy (Dec 2, 2003)

I feel your pain. I had my car washed yesterday and when I got home the wheels
had some brake dust. This is only after 10mile ride home. This is ridiculous.  

The dealer said the same thing this is price of stopping power. :thumbdwn: 

The E60 warranty does cover brakes and rotors. If I do change the pads will BMW 
void the entire warranty? 

By changing the brake pads how will this effect the brake senor on the I-drive system?

My Ford Expedition does not release this amount of brake dust.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

bigredexpy said:


> My Ford Expedition does not release this amount of brake dust.


And your Ford Expedition does not stop like your BMW either.

Alex


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

I'll third it for the Axxis Deluxe+ pads from Dave Zeckhausen. I went ahead and replaced my rotors at the same time I did the Axxis pads. I only did the front as the backs have manageable dust problems.

Now the backs get dirtier than the fronts...I can live with that!


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

i've heard that it was a german tuv requirement for carbon content in brake pads.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

HW said:


> i've heard that it was a german tuv requirement for carbon content in brake pads.


That's exactly what I heard but it doesn't explain why Porsche doesn't have similar issue?

As far as Axxis Deluxe pads I also strongly recommend them for all street driven bimmers but there is a different feel to the brakes compared with OEM pads, you just have to get used to it, brake distance is not affected.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

bigredexpy said:


> I feel your pain. I had my car washed yesterday and when I got home the wheels
> had some brake dust. This is only after 10mile ride home. This is ridiculous.
> 
> The dealer said the same thing this is price of stopping power. :thumbdwn:
> ...


This is true. The new Ford's have a lot of brake dust. My F-150 is pretty bad but nowhere near what my 325 was.

In my opinon, stopping power has nothing to do with them wearing dirty. There are cars with better stopping ability than these and don't wear dirty like these.

At about 15,000 miles I put on the Axxis Deluxe Plus Pads. Best thing I ever did. No brake dust and same performance as stock. $75 from zeckhausen


----------



## Cabriolet (Apr 7, 2002)

Switched to Axxis Deluxe Plus on the rear of my 540i. It has rained ever since so I can't tell how much dust I have or do not have. My 3 series car is terrible for dust. I will change them to Axxis too. Canadians note: I could not find anyone that ever heard of Axxis but the PBR pads are available here and this is the old name for Axxis. They are the same thing and PBR calls them Deluxe Plus too. I also have a quick fix for brake dust. I have a cheap electric pressure washer permanently set up in my garage. All I do is turn on the water and hit the on button and I can blast the brake dust off my wheels within seconds. I don't get the car wet and my wheels look fantastic. I do this on a daily basis. I have been doing this on my 2001 330Cic since new and the wheels still look shiny. The pressure washer has not harmed the finish. I think the key is not to use a real high pressure. Mine is about 1200 to 1400 psi.


----------



## AsianImage (Oct 10, 2004)

This is great info...looks like some Axxis Deluxe pads are in my future. :thumbup:


----------



## bigredexpy (Dec 2, 2003)

BahnBaum said:


> And your Ford Expedition does not stop like your BMW either.
> 
> Alex


I also dont drive my E60 the same way I drive my Expedition. :bigpimp:


----------



## jaguar_wsc (Oct 10, 2004)

is it true that when u replace the pads, the rotors should also be replaced on these cars? i heard somewhere that these cars oem rotors and pads should go out about the same time or something. i didnt think that sounded right.


----------



## FireWalker (Apr 19, 2004)

F1Crazy said:


> That's exactly what I heard but it doesn't explain why Porsche doesn't have similar issue?
> 
> As far as Axxis Deluxe pads I also strongly recommend them for all street driven bimmers but there is a different feel to the brakes compared with OEM pads, you just have to get used to it, brake distance is not affected.


My OEM pads feel like they can stop on a dime. HOW is the feel different with AXXIS pads?


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

jaguar_wsc said:


> is it true that when u replace the pads, the rotors should also be replaced on these cars? i heard somewhere that these cars oem rotors and pads should go out about the same time or something. i didnt think that sounded right.


It is very common that by the time you need to replace pads the rotors are gone as well.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

FireWalker said:


> My OEM pads feel like they can stop on a dime. HOW is the feel different with AXXIS pads?


The pedal feels softer and requires more effort but only gearheads can tell the difference.


----------



## cdawg786 (Nov 3, 2004)

I've been having the same problems, i'll look into these AXXIS pads, i would also like to know if there are other alternatives to the axxis pads?


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

The dust doesn't bother me. I just clean my wheels every 3 weeks or so and they stay looking good enough for me. Even if I don't wash my car for over a month it still looks like it just got washed compared to most of the other cars out there.


----------



## cdawg786 (Nov 3, 2004)

Does anyone here have Brembo brakes on their cars?

I'm thinking of getting them myself for my BMW 2000 540ia Sport, do you think i can find the right size for my car? Also if someone can give me a approximate estimate on the cost, i'd appreciate it.

Thnx in advance.


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

MrAirbags said:


> As to the latter part of your answer, it doesn't seem to be like that for some other German carmakers. I have a Porsche 911, and the level of brake dust is similar to previous Mustang GT's I have owned, which is VERY little. Maybe 10% of the dust my BMW produced. And I think you can argue the 911 would be considered a "high-performance" vehicle.


It depends. You can buy different kinds of pads at the P car dealers, like comfort, race, and track (orange, gree, yellow, etc, in no particular order).

My Turbo rims are ALWAYS, ALWAYS focking black. :tsk:

The best defense for brake dust is soap+water and a thick layer of good wax. :thumbup:


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Stuka said:


> The best defense for brake dust is soap+water and a thick layer of good wax. :thumbup:


Don't use carnuba on rims.

-Mark


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

tgravo2 said:


> This is true. The new Ford's have a lot of brake dust. My F-150 is pretty bad but nowhere near what my 325 was.
> 
> In my opinon, stopping power has nothing to do with them wearing dirty. There are cars with better stopping ability than these and don't wear dirty like these.
> 
> At about 15,000 miles I put on the Axxis Deluxe Plus Pads. Best thing I ever did. No brake dust and same performance as stock. $75 from zeckhausen


 Dirty pads seem to have better heat resistance. Even the Axxis Ultimates have a harder time surviving heat than the OEM pads.

I run the Deluxe Plus on the street. Feel is mediocre, marginally worse than OEM, but not much.

I'm sure as hell not running my Hawk HT14/HT10 combo on the street though. Talk about dusty... (Not to mention that minor bit about making the M3 sound like a bus on braking.)

Edit: Anyone who thinks that the Axxis Deluxe Plus is equal to OEM is fully of ****. They're perfectly fine on the street, but you ARE sacrificing fade resistance and a bit of stopping power. And don't even think about trying them on the track. They'll die so fast you'll wonder how that wall hit you.


----------



## BMWNA (Jan 15, 2002)

I'm with BMW of North America, LLC. Who likes brake dust? Brake dust deposits on wheels are a common concern among all vehicles, especially on cars with “open design” wheels that use disc brakes.

BMW’s large selection of alloy wheels is mainly the “open wheel” type, which accentuate your BMW's sporty character and give it an even more dynamic look. This wheel design offers greater brake cooling, helping to keep the brakes at an optimal temperature, and contributing to better braking performance. However, open wheels have a tendency to collect brake dust, since more of the brake rotor and brake pad is exposed, and will require more frequent cleaning. Thankfully, because of the open design, these wheels are easier to clean, so the time expended cleaning the wheels is minimal. In order to avoid any damage to the clear coat on your wheels, you should use a good quality wheel cleaner such as the BMW cleaning products available at any BMW center. 

BMW uses disc brakes exclusively. BMW brake pads have been designed for superior braking performance and for the reduction of the unpleasant noise that occurs during braking.

If you have any questions or if we can help in any way, please call us at (800) 831-1117.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

OE pads are dusty compared to asian and domestic pads primarily because TUV requires graphite in them (I'm not sure why). Notice that even when non-German cars show brake dust, it looks more reddish brown than the pitch black that graphite (pure carbon) leaves behind.

I don't know what pads the PO put in my M6, but they work quite well and are pretty dust-free, and the Carbotech Bobcats on my E46 don't generate nearly as much dust as OE.


----------

